# Nostell Derelict Railway Lines April'11



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 20, 2011)

Went for a walk with the dogs and came across these track, sorry if you don't like my HDR im still learning  




Pole by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Box by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Metal by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Hole by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Lines by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Lever by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Levers by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Track by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Looking up the track by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Railway sighn by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

Check out my other photos http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelseyrebecca98/


----------



## alex76 (Apr 20, 2011)

Really nice shots there mate and nice find cheers for sharing


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice find. Wish I was so lucky. HDR looks awesome too.


----------



## Labb (Apr 20, 2011)

Really nice shots. I hust love old rusty railwaylines going into the wood. Can you tell me where this place is?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2011)

Fabulous find, Kelsey. Some excellent remains there, and it isn't often you see levers and such left.
Lovely pics.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 21, 2011)

oooooooooooooooooh excellent, I love old rail lines with the tracks still in place.  Love the levers still being there as well. 

There's a number of old rail lines around where we live, and me, Mendo and the 6 year old can usually be found walking up a closed and derelict line somewhere or another.  Love this one. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Cheese Monkey (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice one, the HDR isnt overdone at all for a change 

That 'box' is a treadle, when the wheel flange hits the arms they energise a circuit


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cheese Monkey said:


> Nice one, the HDR isnt overdone at all for a change
> 
> That 'box' is a treadle, when the wheel flange hits the arms they energise a circuit



Thanks and thanks for info haha! Had no idea what it was thats why i labled it 'box'


----------



## RichardB (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the "Hole" is an axle weigher. It weighs each axle as it passes over and adds them up to give the total weight. I could be wrong though.


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 22, 2011)

Very interesting. The HDR is a sight better than many I'd care to mention - subtle is definitely the way to go I think. 

At a (slightly educated) guess this may have been something to do with the nearby collieries or brickworks.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you all for comments and for the hole, there is a brickwork next to it but not sure how long its been there for and tbh im not sure when the railway track closed or why considering theres a live track next to it! Thanks for help with what they were aha


----------

